# novi, wixom



## bln (Feb 12, 2004)

My truck is down and i need someone for the storm. Price per hour is determined by your equipment starting out at 60 per hour. 4 hour minnimum. please call brad @ 248-982-5263


----------



## Willis Concrete (Jan 9, 2009)

Do not plow or do any work for this guy "brad" he does not like to pay you after you do the work!!!! Seemed nice at first then last time i plowed for him he did not pay and i tryed calling him and some how he forgot how to use his phone????


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Did you come up from Toledo to do work in this area?

Not good if you didn't get paid after you did the work........however there are two sides to every story.


----------



## Willis Concrete (Jan 9, 2009)

TCLA;807259 said:


> Did you come up from Toledo to do work in this area?
> 
> Not good if you didn't't get paid after you did the work........however there are two sides to every story.


sorry didn't't get on here in a long time. but yes came up there about 6 times and got paid everytime but the last time i was there. and the lasttime he wanted me to see if i could get one other guy to plow with his own truck and i did and he tryed the samething and hes getting F'ed to tryed to call him wont answer left voicemail. (one of his guys picked up and said there was a death in the family he will be back in town in 2 weeks) well 2 weeks came and gone. sent a certified invoice and he did not re-sponed to it and got sent back to me by USPS.all i have to say is karma is a *****!!!! and everytime he told me what a great job i was doing. i went out of my way to help him out and he wants to treat me like this. what a low life!!!! sorry for going on and on


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Just realized how old this post was.


----------

